# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Lajme nga informatika >  Të kopjosh me celular, fantastike apo e vërtetë?

## Archicad

*Të kopjosh me celular, fantastike apo e vertete?*



Megjithëse celulari është i ndaluar të mbahet me vetë në provim, studentët pranojnë se jo vetëm që nuk respektohet një rregull i tillë, por ai është kthyer në një element mjaft të rëndësishëm për të marrë një notë pozitive në provim. Vendosja e kufjeve në vesh, bluetooth apo MMS-të janë jo vetëm aksesorë të komunikimit të përditshëm, por edhe një strategji e tërë për të marrë një diplomë. Më të privilegjuarat janë vajzat, sepse edhe kjo mënyrë e re e të siguruarit të notës kaluese ka strategjinë e saj. Celulari mbahet në xhep, kufjet i vendosin në vesh, lëshojnë flokët dhe profesori nuk e vë re fare. Kjo është metoda që aplikohet sidomos te fakultetet sociale. Studenti që është në provim nis pyetjen me sms, ndërsa shokët që janë jashtë gjejnë përgjigjen e saktë dhe kështu nis komunikimi on-line me kufje në vesh me studentin që është në sallën e provimeve. Por ndryshe veprojnë ata që ndjekin një fakultet të shkencave natyrore, ku studentëve u duhet të zgjidhin ushtrimi, siç është e zëmë Ekonomiku. Këtu hyjnë në lojë MMS-të. Studenti që është në provim, e fotografon ushtrimin dhe ua nis me MMS shokëve që ka jashtë. Ata e zmadhojnë me 'zoom' dhe pasi e zgjidhin, ia nisin të gatshëm, po me MMS, atij që është në provim, i cili nuk ka se përse te lodhe kokën se si gjendet X apo Y, duke qenë se teknologjia i vjen shumë në ndihmë. Dhe ai që është në sallë ua shpërndan shokëve të tij me bluetooth. E në gjithë të kësaj loje kopjeje që zhvillohet në auditor, profesorët, sado vigjilentë që të jenë, nuk arrijnë të zbulojnë asgjë, pasi ata në të vërtetë "gjuajnë" për ndonjë student që nxjerr kopjen e letrës. Por kjo metodë tashmë ka marrë fund. Studentët tregojnë se e aplikojnë shpesh këtë mënyrë të marrjes së notës, ndërsa pohojnë se liria për të hyrë në leksione dhe numri i madh i studenteve për një kurs, i ndihmon ata që pedagoget të mos e marrin vesh nëse je në të vërtetë student i X kursi, apo nuk ke lidhje fare me sallën ku je ulur.

Marre nga:Albanian Students.info. 

Pak si neper filma  kjo, a nuk ju duket edhe juve?

----------


## rm_renald

Mua per vete me duket mjaft reale kopja me celular (sepse e kam provuar vete dhe me ka dhene rezultat 100%). Kishim provimin perfundimtar ne biologji. (viti i pare, ska 2 muaj qe ka ndodhur). Kisha tre nota 10, 9, 10. Per te siguru 10 hapa Voice recorder te telefoni im Nokia 6230. Regjistrova zerin tim duke lexuar mesimin(kuptohet jo te terin por pikat kyce). Vajta ne klase. E futa telefonin nen banke. Kalova telin e kufjes nen bluze. Vura njeren dore te veshi dhe Wow! E perdora per dy pyetje .(ju keshilloj te perdorni njeren nga kufjet jo te dyja ze me nje dore do shkruash)

Edhe po te kapi zyshe me cel ne dore apo me kufje ne vesh se merr vesh se ca po ben ti ose i thu qe po degjoj muzike se me ndihmon te perqendrohem LOL.

 :djall i fshehur:

----------


## [Perla]

Hej dreq, edhe kete se kisha menduar  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## land

sa kane evoluar gjerat!ne kohen time,ne shkollen e mesme,nje goc i shkruante formulat me shkrim te vogel fare ne kofshe,gjithsesi zyshi :perqeshje: nuk mund ti thoshte ngrije fundin,po ta kapte qe kopjonte :ngerdheshje:  :shkelje syri:

----------


## alproud

Metoda e fundit, mbase ka qene perreth per pak kohe tani. Sidomos bluetooth ben pune te madhe keto dite pasi nuk keni nevoje as per te harxhuar leke...

Shume metode e populluar tani ne boten perendimore, patjeter edhe ne shqiperi.

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Kurse ne i hedhim kopjimet te facoletat dhe bejme sikur i mbajme ne dore sikur jemi gjith diten me *****...

----------


## soft-master

A nuk ju ka shkuar ndonjëherë në mend se sa rrini harxhoni kohën duke kopjuar apo duke pregatitur kopje, është më mir të mësoni???????

----------


## a4ever

Provimin e ke kopjue, por noten nuk e ke meritue!  :i ngrysur:

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Po po ka te drejte ketu a4ever.Nota eshte kot fare se kur do te duhet ajo njohuri pastaj do vish anes si pordha neper brek dhe nuk do ta gjesh dot as njohurine as kopjen lol...

----------


## Olimp

Pse se provonite vini siper nbankes fotokopjet e leksioneve, une keshtu kam kopjuar shume here, nje here me kapen dhe me thane *"cfare i ke keto pse kopjon"* ku po kopjoj i thash nese ju i konsideroni leksionet tuaja kopje atehere jam dakort i thash une po kopjoj

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Un e provova te kopjoja me cel , dhe i shkruajta te gjitha veprat e letersise qe kishim per provim mature dhe kur bera provimin i mbaja mend .Kjo medota e kopjes duhet kur ke ndonji lende koti ,  qe nuk ka ndonji rendesi.

----------


## rm_renald

> A nuk ju ka shkuar ndonjëherë në mend se sa rrini harxhoni kohën duke kopjuar apo duke pregatitur kopje, është më mir të mësoni???????



Soft-Master, kur ske kohe per te mesuar apo ske mesuar gje gjate gjith kapitullit duhet goxha kohe per te mesuar. I fut nje kopje shejt e shpejt dhe mbaron pune. Kush deshiron te perdori ate me celular sic e kam bere une. Funksionon 100%.
 :djall i fshehur:   :djall i fshehur:   :djall i fshehur:

----------


## Jack Watson

Un kam pas PC ne shpi qe ne vitin 96, dhe kam pas perdor nje menyre revolucionare per kohen. I shkruja te gjitha gjonat ne Word, i boja me kolona, dhe me pas i beja me madhesi 6. Dilshin gjith msimet sa dy gishat  :perqeshje: . I ndaje ne copa (sipas kapitujve) i fusje ne xhep dhe i nxirrje pa problm, se zysh nuk i shkonte per 1000 vjet (nuk e dite njeri se ca ishte kompjutri).

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

*Dikur dhe ne fakultetin tim perdoreshin menyra nga me te ndryshme per te kopjuar me cel,por tani askujt sja mban,sepse kan nxierr nje ligj pisat,kush kapet me kopjo,perjashtim per nje vite nga universiteti!!*

----------


## ViKi 24

Un i shkruaj ne word ato qe s`kam mesuar(qe sme ka dal koha) pastaj i coj me bluetooth ne celin tim, dhe i ruaj te note(varet nga celi), pastaj kur jam ne klas e mbaj celin te xhepi dhe e qes sa her qe zysha se ka menien.
Se dhe po mkapi i them qe po e fikja celin zysh se e kisha harru ndez.hahhahah

----------

